# [SOLVED] Logun S-16 Air Rifle



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Now I realise that you guys don't have anything to do with weapons on here, but it isn't really what I want to talk about.

I need help identifying a high pressure air fitting on the tank of my air rifle and hopefully somebody works in a scuba shop or dives for a hobby becuase you should know what it is, here is a picture or four:

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h271/KoFsnedie/Air Rifle/

I think it is called a DIN connector but I am not sure.

But anyways, I need a connection system that can link this to my scuba bottle which uses a large round connector, (.approx 1inch) standard fitting as far as I know. I would provide pictures of the bottle too but it is getting serviced at this moment in time.

So if somebody could identify the fitting type of the bottle I would greatly appreciate it.

James

p.s if this is in the wrong section please could a modorator move it, thanks.


----------

